# A Military Christmas Thank You



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

A friend sent this to me in an email. As the holidays approach I hope we can take a few minutes and reflect on those who keep us safe. Grab a cold one, turn up the speakers and click on the link. You won't be disappointed.

Thank You !!!


----------

